# [SOLVED] CAN NOT ping - firewall or any internal IP

## Joseph_sys

I have two internal network: 10.0.0.1  and 10.10.0.1

One box is connected to 10.10.0.1 and is running OK (I can ping firewall 10.10.0.1 and any internal IP) but when I tried to connect this box to network: 10.0.0.1

it gets an IP OK 10.0.0.112 but I can not ping firewall (which is 10.0.0.1) nor any other internal computers on the same network.

What to look for?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Tue Feb 14, 2012 1:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

I can ping myself 10.0.0.112 but not any other computer or IP in this network.

```
netstat -rn

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.1        0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0

10.0.0.0        192.168.139.7   255.255.255.0   UG        0 0          0 tun0

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

192.168.139.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 tun0
```

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:d0:a2:df:9d  

          inet addr:10.0.0.112  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:d0ff:fea2:df9d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:584 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:669 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:197302 (192.6 KiB)  TX bytes:104574 (102.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:41 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:39 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:39 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2874 (2.8 KiB)  TX bytes:2874 (2.8 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          inet addr:192.168.139.1  P-t-P:192.168.139.1  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:168 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:10128 (9.8 KiB)
```

----------

## Veldrin

routing issue:

```
10.0.0.0        192.168.139.7   255.255.255.0   UG        0 0          0 tun0 

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
```

you have 2 routes to 10.0.0.0/24 network. normally I would assume, that the locally attached network takes precedence over the routed one. But I am not sure, how it behaves with a vpn tunnel.

what happens if you disable the vpn tunnel? are you able to ping another host in the subnet?

V.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> routing issue:
> 
> ```
> 10.0.0.0        192.168.139.7   255.255.255.0   UG        0 0          0 tun0 
> 
> ...

 

Your are correct, disabling the VPN solves the problem.

I think the system was confused and didn't know which route to take.

----------

